# Test-tren-dbol cycle



## trenhard (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey guys, was hoping for some critique on this my 5th cycles.

Current stats are 102kg, 14% BF, 6'3.

Looking to run;

weeks 1-14 Test E 600mg/week

weeks 1-4 50mg Dbol ED

weeks 4-10 300mg Tren A EoD.

Hoping to get up to about 110kg. As far as PCT etc, here in aus I cant get ahold of any HCG, but have recovered well from a slightly heavier test/tren cycle in the past. So will run Adex throughout, nolva and clomid as PCT along with vitamin D3, DAA and zinc. Seems to get me bouncing back in no time. Any suggestions or advice Is much appreciated, in particular for Nolva/clomid protocol in pct.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Is that 300mg tren every other day or total for the week ?


----------



## trenhard (Jan 18, 2013)

Total for the week roughly, sorry should have specified that one.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was planning similar but with tren e instead if a .

Was debating wether to use dbol or var tho


----------



## trenhard (Jan 18, 2013)

Man I can't comment on the var, but I used tren e on my last cycle about 6 months ago, was running about 450mg a week then, but I was an angry ****er. So want to be able to get it out of my system quick if needed.


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

trenhard said:


> Total for the week roughly, sorry should have specified that one.


Good to hear. I like the cycle personally.... but it's going to be rough on your liver so i would either take a liver supplement during the cycle or hit it hard after you're done. I've had appetite suppression and lethargy from liver stress before and it sucks to have no appetite on tren. That would be my only advice is to tend to your liver.  Too bad you shouldn't run them together, would be some kick ass growth, but i bet you'd feel like crap


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

MincedMuscle said:


> Good to hear. I like the cycle personally.... but it's going to be rough on your liver so i would either take a liver supplement during the cycle or hit it hard after you're done. I've had appetite suppression and lethargy from liver stress before and it sucks to have no appetite on tren. That would be my only advice is to tend to your liver.  Too bad you shouldn't run them together, would be some kick ass growth, but i bet you'd feel like crap


Which part would be 'rough' on the liver ?

edit- if your thinking its the dbol that's liver harsh then I think your talking bollox, bro science. keep water intake high through the day and you'll be fine. also what kind of liver supplement would you suggest ? if your thinking about milk thistle then I hardly think an OTC herbal remedy will have much effect when faced with a hard drug, or was you thinking something else in tablet form that your liver has to process ?


----------



## trenhard (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys,

Am about 10 days into the cycle, the dbol is killing my appetite but trying to punish about 4500-5000 clean calories per day, already up from 102-106kg due to the dbol helping me put on some water weight haha.

diet is as follows roughly

2 cups uncooked oats

yoghurt

2 scoop protein powder

300g chicken 200g sweet potato, 2 cup cooked rice - 3x per day

caffeine for pre workout - don't really rate most pre workouts and dont feel i need it on gear, too motivated to train anyway

BCAAs during workout

80g WPI, 100g carb post workout

450g fatty cut of steak (rib fillet) 400g of sweet potato

Casein Protein shake before bed.

Feeling pretty good so far, punched out a couple of sets of 6 on 140kg bench press, followed by 50kg dumbells for chest day so strength is already up since starting, but still below personal best lifts.

Will continue to update if interested


----------



## hrdbod (Mar 8, 2014)

That's scary what's said about tren and appetite. I had no idea steroids suppressed the appetite. I did decca before, it worked well but caused my blood to become very thick. I am on Serostim and test therapy and want to add to it too increase yet more size. You mentioned about not running them together, you did mean Test, tren and dbol right? disregarding Test, I also heard starting with one (tren) and ending with another (dbol) works. If able, would love your view on this.

Thanks man


----------



## hrdbod (Mar 8, 2014)

MincedMuscle said:


> Good to hear. I like the cycle personally.... but it's going to be rough on your liver so i would either take a liver supplement during the cycle or hit it hard after you're done. I've had appetite suppression and lethargy from liver stress before and it sucks to have no appetite on tren. That would be my only advice is to tend to your liver.  Too bad you shouldn't run them together, would be some kick ass growth, but i bet you'd feel like crap


----------



## Dannybarrow26 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm on 50mg of var goin to do test as well var good mild on liver ill run my pct wen cycle done might do som dbol as well ain't sure yet lol


----------



## Dannybarrow26 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm on 50mg of var goin to do test as well var good mild on liver ill run my pct wen cycle done might do som dbol as well ain't sure yet lol

Share


----------

